# totaly not a racial post, N.O. Looting



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

From another forum:

why arent we seeing any white/ mexican/ asian people looting. i have been watching all the news coverage, internet feeds, picts from different sources.... all the looters are black. so did they not evacuate black people or what? is there some prize, like a rap contract to the young african american male who loots the most dollar value of stuff. this is really wierd.




























but according to liberal media

According to the "liberal" media:

When black people steal, it's "looting"

When white people steal, it's "finding"


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

theyre from the f*cking projects..wut do u expect


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> theyre from the f*cking projects..wut do u expect
> [snapback]1174509[/snapback]​


Thank you , I think Dildo forgot where these photos were taken of ...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > theyre from the f*cking projects..wut do u expect
> ...


Oh im sorry. Let me just excuse their actions because they are from THE PROJECTS. I guess its ok for them to steal. Got it.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

who said it was...im just saying they had nothing to begin with..they live in some of the worst projects in America...next to queens bridge its prolly the worst...wut do u expect


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

look what the white people have...FOOD; that's why it's called "finding"...they're getting supplies to survive...last i checked, heineken and reeboks weren't high on the list for survival items...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Fido said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


How about those people are the poorest in town, had no chance of fleeing the storm, ended up getting stuck in America's version of Venice, and have no other ways to get some food and drinking water that doesn't smell like Exxon's waste water?
Not that I condone what they are doing, but many of those 'looters' (so not all - many are also doing it out of pure opportunism - not that I get the point of that, because what to do with all that stuff?) are simply doing it to stay alive... Emergency agencies have the biggest trouble even getting some humanitarian aid started, so what else are they supposed to do: just sit on a roof until they die of starvation or get washed away?

Face it, that's just the way your society works (but not just in the US) - it stinks, yet that's how things go in modern-day Western societies...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

is the water smelly?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> is the water smelly?
> [snapback]1174531[/snapback]​


Well, New Orleans is one of the main oil terminals in the US, as well as a major industrial city - I doubt the rising water stopped at the gates of raffineries and terminals...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> is the water smelly?
> [snapback]1174531[/snapback]​


I would say it smells of a mix of waste, rotted food, oil, and any other sh*t it touches.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i saw this black dude crying cuz hhis wife got sucked up by the hurricane...and he said "i dont know what im going to do im lost without her"...i felt bad


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm not really surprised at all, those people are from the ghetto. Now they can live fat on the hog for a few days.







I'm sure they all aren't looting. Some probably just went to get food like the white people in the other pic. Louisiana has a huge african american population.

The people who just grab food is no big deal. They are just getting supplies to survive.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol wut are they gonna do with the clothes..they are all wet from that nasty water...and its not like they are gonna be living ne where since its all in the water

at least they have no school


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I just dont get why they are pics of them stealing TVs, BEER <--dehydrates you, etc.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Fido said:


> I just dont get why they are pics of them stealing TVs, BEER <--dehydrates you, etc.
> [snapback]1174557[/snapback]​


man there are so many things one can say with these pictures,but there all racial but there all true..i mean black people bring it upon them selves..they are there own worst enemies..at this time people are trying to salvage stuff from there homes and find food..but they want tv's,radios and beer..they have only themselves to blame on how some people view them..your judged on how you carry and represent yourself,,i see a white family with bread and water and i see black family with tv's and beer? i dont see black and white..i see priorites..and one family has a better understanding of what priorities are..thats all i see..


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > I just dont get why they are pics of them stealing TVs, BEER <--dehydrates you, etc.
> ...


Some f*cker looted my shop i would burn him alive.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


would not hold it against you eiter.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i belive mostly blacks live there anyway, it is the south.

I thought it was funny seeing two black female cops looting wall-mart.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

new orleans smells bad enough in the summer, damn


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

I can't really blame people for looting supplies... everything is shutdown in that area for quite a few miles.

There's not much else to do.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Fido said:


> I just dont get why they are pics of them stealing TVs, *BEER <--dehydrates you*, etc.
> [snapback]1174557[/snapback]​


***!!!

Theres ALOT of Ghetto sh*t in the N.O.. you'll mostly see black people in the Ghettos of N.O.
Therefore, in the pictures, like you posted, you'll see....Thats right, Black People.

But as to them stealing shoes and sh*t, that IS pointless. But thats how ghetto they are. They'd rather steal shoes, instead of Food....


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> new orleans smells bad enough in the summer, damn
> [snapback]1174614[/snapback]​


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > I just dont get why they are pics of them stealing TVs, BEER <--dehydrates you, etc.
> ...










i totaly agree with you


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > I just dont get why they are pics of them stealing TVs, *BEER <--dehydrates you*, etc.
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Fido said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


Yes please ban Fido ...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > theyre from the f*cking projects..wut do u expect
> ...





Gordeez said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > I just dont get why they are pics of them stealing TVs, *BEER <--dehydrates you*, etc.
> ...


Why do you guys force me to be the bad guy here







You know the rules and honestly Craig what the hell? How many times and from how many mods have you been told to respect members here? Stop with the name calling. God I feel like Im dealing with a bunch of preschoolers


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


If they were naked you'd be dealing with preschoolers. Right now it's pre pubscent boys. Such as myself, you bitch.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I heard that you may use deadly force to protect personal property in LA right now. Too many people just stealing to steal, not stealing to survive.

If I had a hungry family, you bet your ass I would be breaking into a grocery store and taking what I had to have. But stealing from homes, or individuals in this time of crisis... I would shoot some fuckers too.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I saw a video of all cultures looting.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


Oh go do us all a favor and drink some cyanide. Thanx cupcake


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


Your a Dude
















I didnt just call Fido a ***!!!! for INSULTING beer, I had more to my post.
But yea, make Brujo look like the bad guy :rasp:

and as the H.N.I.C. Mentioned, Theres Always going to be a Mexican Person where the
Black man is at :laugh:


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

If I was there, I'd be stealing beer too. If you're stuck in hell you might as well be drunk.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


Dont you have something more constructive to do like going to get a beer?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i knew it wouldn't be long before people started making excuses for these filthy miscreants.







oh wahhhhhhh, society has kept them oppressed. they have no other way to get air jordans and dvd players and king cobra malt liqour. give me a break already. they should be shot on sight and with no provocation if they have anything in their hands that are not bare survival necessities. they'd be doing us all a service if they all just died in the hurricane and made room for some decent people to live after this is all over. as soon as something like this happens you get to see how some people REALLY are, as if we were under any illusions about that.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Gordeez,


> honestly *Craig* what the hell?


Your name is craig?
:laugh: 
Sorry but you don't look like a Craig.
:laugh: 
You look like an heriberto.
:laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


Im out of beer







and Gas prices are too high. Im have to wait till the Sun goes down 
so I can head over to Wally World to buy a Twin Twin.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Hey Gordeez,
> 
> 
> > honestly *Craig* what the hell?
> ...


MR HARLEY is Craig


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Gordeez,
> ...


Oh ok, Sorry about that heribe...uh..I mean Gordeez.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Hey Gordeez,
> 
> 
> > honestly *Craig* what the hell?
> ...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> is the water smelly?
> [snapback]1174531[/snapback]​


you bet it smells like ass. there is water from the swamps, water with human waste in it, and newly and long time buried dead bodies all floating around the water down there right now.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I wont this as an avatar


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Id be running to the casino's looking for cash.
Or the gun shops looking for guns.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I am sorry guys, but this theard is jacked up so .. here it goes off the boat.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bobme said:


> I am sorry guys, but this theard is jacked up so .. here it goes off the boat.
> [snapback]1174832[/snapback]​


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

bobme said:


> Or the gun shops looking for guns.
> [snapback]1174829[/snapback]​


that already happened, thats why the cops down there are carrying more than just their service pistols. from what the news said, groups have stolen guns from gun shops and are now roaming aorund fully armed.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

I didn't read all this and I'm NOT racist I have two friends that have been raised as racists and I told them I don't care what you think I'll think my own opinion so we can be friends if we each just say nothing about this subject and let it be, you think your way adn I"ll think my own...

Anyways, I think the projects(do you mean like homeless people, porr people?) anyways they are stealing more of like OBJECTS....While the white people have been going for food and water...I mean the food and water will be no good and the objects might not either but it's the point....The colored people are stealing to make profit the light people are stealing to LIVE. on the news they showed looters(********) stealing jeans and stuff..That's horrible...You need to think more on the means of living...IMO....SO please don't take this the wrong way I'm just explaining what I thought and not every white person is not looting and not every black person is....It's just who has been caught and I'm sure the white people(obviously) have benen a little more sneaky about looting.

wow, I'm trying to decide to post this or not....Please don't take it the wrong way...
also I didn't have time to read EVERYTHING.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Fido said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry guys, but this theard is jacked up so .. here it goes off the boat.
> ...


LOL, thats just wrong...

but...

and BTW, Bobme, where is the photo with "OWNED" across it of the hurricane victims??


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> i knew it wouldn't be long before people started making excuses for these filthy miscreants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I assume if you lived there, had kids to feed while your house was swamped under 6-9ft of water, you'd just sit there waiting for help that wasn't send out in time to begin with (I mean, how come 100.000's are still without _any_ kind of help after two days - it's not that this storm came out of the blue)








So if you'd be in that position and stole to keep your family alive, shooting you on sight would be warranted?









C'mon man, many of those people are stealing food/water for one purpose only - pure survival. I'm not talking about those pillaging electronics stores etc. (those are a n bunch of inbreeds indeed), but about those that will die otherwise. They'd deserve to be shot on sight as well? Pretty f'n cold, if you'd ask me... 
btw: this has nothing to do with 'excusing' those people, or being a tree-hugging liberal (like some undoubtedly are thinking) - it's a matter of being realistic, and of being humane at the same time...
Humanity is in a sad state if people are labelled 'filthy miscreants' just for trying to keep themselves and their loved/close ones alive under abnormal and horrible conditions


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh lord, please shut this thread down. Peoples ignorance is showing again.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> dutchfrompredator said:
> 
> 
> > i knew it wouldn't be long before people started making excuses for these filthy miscreants.
> ...


it's hard to believe they didn't know a hurricane was coming. It's not like the government only told white people that N.O. is under sea level. People just didn't use their head.

I agree with you about maybe looting a grocery store, and honestly i don't have a problem with it b/c most of that crap is going to go bad when it gets moisture all in it, but i really don't see how beer and T.V.'s help keep your family alive.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

alot of people are to poor to leave the city. Not everybody has the money to just get up in leave with a couple days notice and relocate there whole family. Its all media. Just like the media always does. Always making someone look bad. Always makeing the war on Iraq look bad. Always makeing the pitbull breed look bad just like they are only showing blacks looting. Cmon people. I know damn well there is white people in that city stealing uneeded items just as well. You would be a fool not 2 know this.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

haven't heard anyone complaining about neccessties being taken jonas. i guess liqour and electornics and sean john jogging suits are required to survive in holland. in the states we rely on food, medicine, and water. if that was the case we wouldn't be having this discussion. BUT THAT'S NOT WHAT'S BEING TAKEN!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i wouldnt be surprised it alot of the electronics there stealing are damaged from the water anyway.. plus they ahve no electricity anyway..

leave it to the ghetto people to make a bad situation worse.

that area is going to be a total waste land for a long long time, they should just leave it to the savages f- it it a dirty sh*t hole down there even when its not flooded..


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

I am on the side of the "looters". Actually, I would like the people on their side to refer to them as *"opportunists*" instead of looters.

These are poor people who had little before the hurricane. Now they have even less.

Those stores will likely declare their inventories complete losses to their insurance companies. Nobody wants to buy food products that have been under water, even if the contents are sealed.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> I can't really blame people for looting supplies... everything is shutdown in that area for quite a few miles.
> 
> There's not much else to do.
> [snapback]1174621[/snapback]​


if i was there, id loot a whole bunch of sh*t. then ebay it all..


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

i'm asian...and i loot.......on the net......thats da asian way...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> haven't heard anyone complaining about neccessties being taken jonas. i guess liqour and electornics and sean john jogging suits are required to survive in holland. in the states we rely on food, medicine, and water. if that was the case we wouldn't be having this discussion. BUT THAT'S NOT WHAT'S BEING TAKEN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*_sigh_* You can keep your 'funny' cynicism to yourself, as your reply clearly shows you haven't read/interpreted my post properly (if I got a nickel everytime I have to defend myself against posts made by people to lazy, dumb or just unwilling to read/comprehend prpoperly, I'd be filthy rich by now...







)

Like I said in my post, those that steal stuff that is not needed for immedeate survival are thrash indeed - but most aren't. There are 100.000 people left in N.O., there's no food and no drinking water, and humanitarian aid is inadequate, ill-managed and arrived/started too late. What are those people supposed to do? If they just sit and wait for help to arrive, thousands will die.
Dumping all those people in N.O., true looters as well as people desperately attempting to survive, on one big heap, saying they're scum that all deserve a bullet in the head is just plain wrong (and also shows of a total misappreciation of the humanitarian catastrophe unfolding...)


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> dutchfrompredator said:
> 
> 
> > i knew it wouldn't be long before people started making excuses for these filthy miscreants.
> ...


i don't think that anyone was complaining about people stealing necessities to survive...it's the people stealing electronics and crap that they don't need that is making everyone mad...this post was about the three pictures that were posted in it; two of them show minorities stealing non-essential items, and one shows white people stealing bread...that is what this post was about; the difference in how the media portrays "stealing" vs "finding"...also, the reason that help has still yet to arrive to help everyone is because the same deadbeats that are stealing tv's and sh*t also broke into gun stores and are now shooting the rescuers...


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Well what i am posting about is the fact that its just not minorities stealing those non-essential items and shooting at police and being disorderly, and the fact that the media is not showing that.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> Well what i am posting about is the fact that its just not minorities stealing those non-essential items and shooting at police and being disorderly, and the fact that the media is not showing that.
> [snapback]1175637[/snapback]​


of course the media doesnt show the real news they want ratings so there going to show all of the worst situation.. they show video of one block where all the houses are gone and ten feet of flooding with looting ect. they go on for hours about ONE body floating around.. i hate the news media, they focus on the worst and dont show or mention the MILLIONS of people that live down there that are fine, that evacuated, have insurance and life will go on. what about the towns and neighborhoods out side of n.o. that got slammed just as bad or worse that made it through, they got damaged but not as bad..

its bullshit i hate the news media they where salavating for days as the hurricane approached then they where all excited as it swept through and now they try to act like they really give a sh*t about the people down there.. YEAH RIGHT they just love the ratings, the bigger the disaster the better the news ratings.. al the head lines are destruction devistation blah blah.. they focus on the stories about a dozen people that have terrible stories about loss that doesnt even count for 1 10th of a percent of the people from the area..

not to mention this has been a disaster waiting to happen, THE WHOLE AREA IS BELOW SEA LEVEL..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well most of those people are black. At least a HUGE percentage is...

so with that stat, mainly blacks will be looting...

I dont see taking food as looting... i guess

but taking stuff from an office depot and taking a boat load of shoes is totally stupid.

these people are actually making rafts to steal merch... its totally crazy..


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

you know what jonas. you're right. help is slow to arrive. maybe some of our foreign friends who are always happy to get a handout could pitch in!







and i reaffirm what i said. i don't give a f*ck how poor you are and how many kids you have to take care of or what color you are........ IF YOU ARE TAKING ANYTHING BUT BARE NECCESSITIES, YOU SHOULD BE SHOT IN THE HEAD! what, people are just entitled to things they wouldn't have under circumstances other than disaster? do i need to say how dumb that is? no one is being racist here by saying whites are finding bread. THEY HAVE TO EAT! DID YOU SEE ANYTHING ELSE IN THEIR HANDS? does that guy need to drink heineken and listen to his new stereo? NO! they don't even have power to keep beer cold or plug in stolen electronics. that should tell you how stupid these people are. yes, many companies are insured for total loss. DO YOU THINK THESE SERIAL NUMBERS ARE UNRECORED? DO YOU THINK THEY'LL GET MONEY FROM THE INSURANCE COMPANY WITHOUT REPORTING THE WHOLE LOST INVENTORY IN DEATAIL. KNOW WHO GETS THOSE SERIAL NUMBERS? THE AUTHORITIES. TRY PAWNING SOME OF THIS CRAP IN A FEW MONTHS. YOU'LL GET ARRESTED ON THE SPOT. and when you live on a knowN floodplain willingly and it's a matter of public record, you shouldn't be surprised when natural disasters crush you. you sound like one of these malibu billionaires who cry when they lose a house in a mud slide where they were told not to build in the first place. beeeatch!


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

asian people never steal, they dont need too, white people too.







black and mexican do, i should know i'm mexican







if you would see money all over the streets would you pick it up? of course you would. and thats what they are donig. and for all the people talking sh*t, you dont know how its like too be poor.


----------



## mikeoway (Apr 13, 2003)

i think i read somewhere that in a emergency crisis such as this, it was legal to go into grocery stores to get food and water. i think the looting the police are trying to stop is like looting from the gun shops and other places like jewelery stores etc...

I think its perfectly ok and they should get food and water. help is not arriving in time for some so they have to do what they have to stay alive, but tv's and other electronic devices? wtf, they dont even have electricity.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

a. why do you think no one knows what it's like to be poor hombre? i know it's surreal to consider but many of the worlds most wealthy people started out that way. and oh wait, they worked and put themselves through school. i know that's sound like a lot but i hear it can be quite rewarding. 
b. pick up all the feces, syphillis, cholera, malaria, urine, and corpse covered cash you want as it floats by. smear it all over your faces and your girls orifices for all i care. enjoy that blood money. although i haven't seen anyone picking up cash. 
i think your opinion is founded in the fact that no one has dignity anymore in the world and this situation really illustrates that. if you'll excuse me i'm going to go enjoy all my awsome material crap that I DID NOT INHERIT OR STEAL.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

dutchfrompredator said:


> you know what jonas. you're right. help is slow to arrive. maybe some of our foreign friends who are always happy to get a handout could pitch in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are talking about one picture of a white person takeing bread jack ass.......Im not talking about just that picture. I only stated the fact im sure there are white people looting also and the media doesnt show it. How many time do i have to repeat that Pay attention...otherwise check the avatar


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

there's no excuse for those ppl looting. it's one thing if you are totally fucked, and steal a loaf or bread, water, or some type of food to keep you going. the thing is, is that a lot of the black guys (i know its not just them, but they've been the ones ive seen doing it most often.) arent stealing food and stuff, but tvs, dvd players, radios...just consumer electronics that arent going to help them stay alive. in this case, it IS looting, and all the bastards should be tossed in jail. its different stealing to survive, instead of stealing to get that new tv your ghetto ass could never afford in the 'real world'.

what about the infirmary that desperately needed 100 new born infants evacuated before dark, because the hospital staff felt threatened, and if they didnt leave, the looters were going to raid the hospital anyways.

its like freakin Rwanda down there.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Are you posting this towards my comment?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

me? nope









just my own opinion. i know all races are stealing sh*t, but it seems the blacks arent stealing food and water, but consumer electronics. at least in the pic with the looting *******, they're stealing bread, instead of a tv. what good does a tv do with no electricity??? lol.

but my post wasnt in response to yours


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

have to look past the pics..........media and the guy who started this post show only what they want to


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> IF YOU ARE TAKING ANYTHING BUT BARE NECCESSITIES, YOU SHOULD BE SHOT IN THE HEAD!


If those hundreds of thousands, like you said, you spend on your education really paid off, you'd have realise by now I'm saying the same thing (apart from the shooting in the head part, but I guess that's a cultural thing)









As far as the rest of your post: I wish I could decypher it, but I can't, so whatever...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Direct all Katrina discussion to the following thread

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=96182

Thanks!


----------

